# Persian advice and stories



## elysiumdream (Feb 4, 2009)

I have never thought I would ever want a persian cat (I'm never drawn to pure breed animals) but I recently met Lilly, a 4 year old persian. 

I've been volunteering at the same no-kill cat shelter for years and have only adopted one cat! (I've shown more will power than I ever thought I had.) I have 2 cats now and about 4 months ago lost my 19 year old from many old age ailments. So since that time I have quietly made note of kitties I might adopt when I was ready for a new addition. Well on Saturday, I met Lilly and I don't know what it was (because I feel she's "ugly-cute") but I fell for her. And when I told my boyfriend about her, he seemed to fall for her too and wants to go meet her soon. He has never shown this reaction to any of the cats I've told him about. And whenever I go, I always have a new kitty story for him!

So we are really thinking we want her. She has the typical squashed persian face and only one eye. (She was brought in like that, don't know the story.) She's sweet and loves to be held. She still needs to be spayed (she's 4 years old) and I do need to make sure she likes other cats. (She's in her own cage for now because of not being fixed, but will eventually go to a room with other cat friends.)

But I guess the point of all this is...is there anything I should know before adopting a persian? I have had cats all my life and done lots of research, so I like to think I'm somewhat of a kitty expert, but I have never owned a persian and I know they need a little extra care. I've been reading sites online about grooming and eye care and such. But those are just manuals, like the cat is a toaster. And I wanted first hand experience from the people who love their persians!


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

I have exotics so cannot help too much with the grooming side, but as for eye care, I bathe my kittens eyes everyday with a warm cotton pad. They hate it, entirely. My smallest kitten acts like I am drowning him, but if you catch them when theyre laid down and sorta pin them down they let you get on with it quickly


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't think I would have the will power you have- I had to stop going by the SPCA because I wanted to bring them all home with me. I have no advice on persions since I"ve never had experience with one, but good luck!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Personally I have not owned a Persian, but had a friend who bred them and they were all lovely sweet cats, occasionally I showed a kitten for her. We used to go to shows together. Persians are the most calm and unflappable of all the cats at shows, and they seem to love the attention and to show off. They do require daily combing and bathing occasionally to keep their gorgeous coats in top condition. I always think it's a shame to have them shaved when their coats are so beautiful. I've had longhairs and shorthairs, and the longhairs are actually easier as far as hair drop is concerned as it comes out as fluff that sits on the surface of things, whereas shorthairs have a tendency to weave into fabrics and are actually more difficult to be removed even with a vacuum. All the best!

Breed: Persian


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It's wonderful that you're considering adopting Lilly. I can only be "half" helpful. Abby is half Persian, half Ragdoll, whereas Muffs is a purebred Ragdoll. All of the books say Persians require a lot of grooming, whereas Ragdolls have an easy-care coat. Well, in my case, the books have it backwards. Muffs requires a LOT of grooming, whereas Abby's coat is a cinch to take care off. On top of which, Abby loves to be groomed, whereas I end up chasing Muffs all around on all fours. Grooming is a cinch when the cat tolerates it. So, if you can, you might try brushing Lilly at the shelter to see whether she enjoys it or fights you. 

I've heard Persians have trouble with "drippy" eyes and are prone to bad teeth. I've had no such problems with Abby, although that might be because she's from a doll-faced, not a flat-face, Persian line...or perhaps because she's only part Persian. 

I wish you luck with Lilly!


----------



## Snarfums (Dec 28, 2010)

I was thinking about getting a persian too, the have such cute faces!

The only things I have come across in my research is that they can sometimes develop breathing problems (for obvious reasons) that can lead to drippy eyes and a stuffy nose. I have also read that they do require you to brush them once a day so their fur doesn't get matted.

Other than that they seem to be very sweet and calm, and very loyal! I hope you can adopt her, she sounds very cute!


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

I've recently purchased my first purebred kitten...a Himalayan! She's beautiful (tho I could be biased lol) and so far I comb/brush every 2 days. Her eyes do not leak excessively but her face is not *as* 'pushed in' but she's not a doll face. So I wipe her eyes with a bit of baby shampoo diluted with warm water once a week and just with water if her eyes need a wipe in between that time. Other than the combing and wiping of the eyes she is no different in care tahn any other cat I've had. She doesn't snore,or seem to have any difficulty breathing, I don't know if this is as common as people think? I am stilla newbie I guess as she is only 4mths old but so far her personality is just the best!! Far different than any domestic cat I've owned in that it's very true to breed and 'distinctive'.
Anyway the extra grooming is a small price to pay imo!
You can see her in the gallery under the album Leelu!


----------

